# Any Fashionphile discount code????



## ladysalesrep195

Does anyone have a *Fashionphile* discount code????

Thanks so much.


----------



## aki_sato

I want to know too 
TIA!


----------



## sarasmith3269

me three!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i also wan  if there is any...


----------



## apriljoyce

They used to have a $20 discount code but it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## cheritheberry

i'd ask for un-photoshopped pics if I were you...you may want to do a search here on tpf to get some feedback...


----------



## LaurieLou

yes, please anyone?


----------



## LaurieLou

BUMP-do they offer any discounts? I thought someone said they had a tPF discount.


----------



## beljwl

Got an email saying that everything at Fashionphile is 10% off on Black Friday


----------



## flashy.stems

ooh sweet. thanks for heads up. i may buy my first used bag!


----------



## Embratt

Thanks!


----------



## lhasalove

:bump:


----------



## kiwishopper

I asked before, and the response was "sorry there is no special discount"....oh well...


----------



## mspera

From a recent e-blast this afternoon and I am not affiliated with Fashionphile, just sharing our love of fashion!

As a special thanks, we're offering our newsletter subscribers 5% off to of anything bought on our website or on eBay through the weekend. 

This is for newsletter recipients only.

It starts now and it ends Monday at noon (PST). 

Enter code: "newsletter5" at checkout

....If you aren't part of their email distribution, I would imagine you could join to get in on the 5% discount.  Not sure though...

Happy shopping lovelies!

www.fashionphile.com


----------



## MidNiteSun

Thanks


----------



## Jayne1

5%? Is anyone excited about 5%?


----------



## Lovedior

Jayne1 said:


> 5%? Is anyone excited about 5%?



LOL i was thinking the same thing . its just a few dollars less .... its just ridiculous


----------



## chloefans

not enough to pay tax in CA


----------



## SWlife

I appreciate any type of discount. But 15% would have been something to get 
about.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Every little bit helps!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## KPCoppola

They are emailing surveys and you get a $10 off code.

If anyone wants mine- here ya go...  SURVEY9551


----------



## belovaldi

^ is it one time use?


----------



## eorchid

I'm guessing it's not one-time use since I got the same code for filling out the survey!


----------



## nay.nay01

Wow ok, thanks!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

kewl. wish there more %


----------



## momofgirls

code "*15NEWYEAR*"


----------



## fashion16

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## mspera

Thanks so much.  Off to take a peek


----------



## Glamourme

That's great! Thanks


----------



## yakusoku.af

Oooo
Thanks!


----------



## SatinDoll

Yaaaaay!


----------



## crunchykapo

stupid question..where to put this code??


----------



## BargainHunter12

thanks for this!!!


----------



## Ilovebags25

Hey Everyone!

Does anyone have any fashionphile codes?

TIA


----------



## SuziAck

Does anyone have a fashionphile coupon/ code?  It would be much appreciated.


----------



## glamorioustasha

I does anyone have a coupon code for fashionphile . Can you PM me if any code exist out there . 
Thanks


----------



## jmcadon

Oh, I need a coupon code for Fashionphile...a Choo bag I have been looking for forever is listed! Please pm me if you have one


----------



## nastasja

any codes?


----------



## fashion16

The only time I have seen a code for Fashionphile is on Black Friday/Cyber Monday. Same with Yoogi's closet


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

*bump

I'd love to save a few dollars!!!


----------



## nabuzzettomore

Any new codes?


----------



## MrsJstar

Any codes?!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Bumping!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Bump!


----------



## susu1978

any codes...


----------



## amrx87

do they email u a coupon code for signing up with their site? im going to try it... ill let everyone know how it turns out!


----------



## MsLVinDC

amrx87 said:
			
		

> do they email u a coupon code for signing up with their site? im going to try it... ill let everyone know how it turns out!



No, they don't.


----------



## nabuzzettomore

Any fall codes? I tried Contacting them but they have not responded?


----------



## MsLVinDC

nabuzzettomore said:
			
		

> Any fall codes? I tried Contacting them but they have not responded?



I doubt it. See my post above.


----------



## lillianwawa

Hi
Does anyone have any fashionphile.com coupon code? 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nikki_

I don't think they offer coupon codes, at least I've never received any.

From their site: (under FAQ)
Do You Ever Have Sales?         We do not have any regular sale events. We discount select items  after they have been available for sale after an extended period of  time. Please check the "Discounted" link on the top menu bar to view  these discounted items. We also post items to 7-day eBay auctions each  week. These auctions can often result in lower prices than originally  marked on the website.


http://www.fashionphile.com/faq#2.11


----------



## kobe939

Extra 10% off on discounted items


----------



## thebestforall6

Does anyone know of any? Please share


----------



## Nikki_

From their site:

*Does Fashionphile ever have Sales?*

We  do not offer regular sales events. We discount select items after they  have been available for an extended period of time on our website. Items  which have been available for 30 days get discounted 10%; at 60 days  they are discounted 20% and after 90 days the prices are discounted 30%  off of the original price.

http://www.fashionphile.com/faq


----------



## GlistenSoul

They occasionally send 10% off code via email. Are you signed up for their email subscription? I think they send it out when it's a major holiday like Christmas, Memorial Day, etc. The last one was around Christmas.


----------



## thebestforall6

Nikki_ said:


> From their site:
> 
> *Does Fashionphile ever have Sales?*
> 
> We  do not offer regular sales events. We discount select items after they  have been available for an extended period of time on our website. Items  which have been available for 30 days get discounted 10%; at 60 days  they are discounted 20% and after 90 days the prices are discounted 30%  off of the original price.
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/faq


Yes, I saw that but they have a promo code input area in the checkout so there's got to be some around. Thanks though!


----------



## thebestforall6

GlistenSoul said:


> They occasionally send 10% off code via email. Are you signed up for their email subscription? I think they send it out when it's a major holiday like Christmas, Memorial Day, etc. The last one was around Christmas.


Ugh, I missed it. I just found out about Fashionphile recently


----------



## am2022

would want a coupon as well....


----------



## nakedyogurt

Any coupon for Fashionphile? Looking to purchase something from Hermes!!


----------



## morejunkny

Has anyone gotten any Fashionphile codes lately?


----------



## Jhickey

Does fashionphile offer coupon codes? How do you find one? I just found the bag I want, but would hate to miss out on a code for my first purchase.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Never seen one..


----------



## Jhickey

Bummer. Thanks. They have a spot for coupon code so I was being hopeful.


----------



## saycheeese

I know yoogi's gives $75 off first purchase of $500+ if you sign up for their emails


----------



## luckyseven01

Hi there-- a friend (and fellow TPFer) told me she recalls fashionphile offering 10% on first purchase from joining e-mail, but she cannot remember when she saw this. Is this true? I've never purchased anything there, but was thinking about it...
TIA


----------



## jlg12678

I wish they did.  I do not recall them sending me one and I've bought and sold on there several times.


----------



## lshcat

Yoogi's Closet does (or did) that when I initially signed up for their e-mail notifications, perhaps that was what you were thinking? I also have never seen a discount such as that one for Fashionphile.


----------



## luckyseven01

Thanks for the replies. I think she's probably misremembering. I don't recall ever seeing this, but wanted to ask the community. Yoogi's has all sorts of promotions.


----------



## jlg12678

I think they might have years ago as I vaguely remember getting something with one of my first orders.  I know I haven't received any type of sale/discount in the past five years.  Bag, Borrow, or Steal has a 30% off sale right now if you are looking for something in particular. It ends today.


----------



## highend

EXTRA 10% off discounted items through 8/14 11:59 PM PST....with code TAKE10


----------



## bagnutt

If anyone is eye-ing a discounted item on Fashionphile, there is a coupon code available for an extra 10% off.  I just used this today, so I know it is valid.  
TAKE10

I used it for an item that was discounted 10% and I got another 10% off.  Just sold a bag to them as well so I had a credit.

Can't wait to get my new to me, pre-loved LV!!! I have been obsessing over this bag for years!


----------



## angelxchild

Get an extra 10% off items that are currently discounted at 30% with code FPVIP10

Not sure how long this promo lasts, just got the email a few minutes ago!


----------



## pairin

Does anybody has discount code that I may use. Thanks.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Does anyone know of a Fashionphile coupon floating around (I've never purchased through them)? I'm prepping the boat to leaving ban island and it would be less painful with a coupon [emoji6]


----------



## marcott2

do they discount for black Friday? anybody know?


----------



## highend

Fbf10 for additional 10% off reduced items today only


----------



## marcott2

highend said:


> Fbf10 for additional 10% off reduced items today only


thanks much for sending this and I want to vomit. stayed up til 2AM last night in hopes of email from them...as there was an item ive been waiting two months for and just got marked to 20% and wanted that addl discount but was never sent to me. I want to cry as that would have saved me nearly another 100!!! they are not answering phone nor chat so don't think they are open....I emailed inquiry. praying they see when the layaway went through and credit me or something. on a tight budget and anything helps. thanks again


----------



## sajero2

marcott2 said:


> thanks much for sending this and I want to vomit. stayed up til 2AM last night in hopes of email from them...as there was an item ive been waiting two months for and just got marked to 20% and wanted that addl discount but was never sent to me. I want to cry as that would have saved me nearly another 100!!! they are not answering phone nor chat so don't think they are open....I emailed inquiry. praying they see when the layaway went through and credit me or something. on a tight budget and anything helps. thanks again


The emails came later. I got one from them early this afternoon (I am in CST).


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thanks everyone, I just used the Fbf10 discount and saved $95 on my New Without Tags Balenciaga Papier A5 Zip Around!!!!


----------



## highend

highend said:


> Fbf10 for additional 10% off reduced items today only


Similar code for small business Saturday.....SBS10


----------



## highend

FP10 for 10% off everything...today only


----------



## pairin

Any discount code?


----------



## ProShopper1

Anyone know if they usually have any sales in the next few months?


----------



## cathead87

Today only:


----------



## waterloo3

I signed up with fashionphile but I never gets emails from them on discount coupon codes. Do you know if they only send out to VIP's or something?


----------



## ProShopper1

Does anyone know if they're having an extra discounts for the holiday?


----------



## rukia0814

until 7/19, Code: 10OFF
10% off Sale Items


----------



## Maltoo

any coupons or codes for today? there is a bag I want


----------



## MWTexan

Any fashionphile codes?


----------



## Kpugiss

I also need a discount code


----------



## MWTexan

Any fashionphile codes?


----------



## queenvictoria2

anyone happen to have a code?


----------



## tatertot

*BF10* for 10% off select brands (additional 10% even if it's on sale)


----------



## bernz84

It looks like the sale got extended through Saturday/today.

I have been mulling over a Mulberry bag on there and now that they extended the sale, I feel super antsy right now


----------



## TrixyG

bernz84 said:


> View attachment 3889418
> 
> 
> It looks like the sale got extended through Saturday/today.
> 
> I have been mulling over a Mulberry bag on there and now that they extended the sale, I feel super antsy right now



Me too.   I’m trying to be strong.   Maybe it’s the same Mulberry bag, and if you’d just buy it already, I won’t be tempted


----------



## bernz84

TrixyG said:


> Me too.   I’m trying to be strong.   Maybe it’s the same Mulberry bag, and if you’d just buy it already, I won’t be tempted


Lol, no, you buy it!  I already bought 4 bags this year and I’m trying to be good!


----------



## highend




----------



## Tinkles

Are there any codes for December? I forgot to use the code on the 27th!


----------



## girliegirl

It's a long shot that there's a Fashionphile code, right?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I'm looking for a current code as well.


----------



## sara

Would appreciate one as well!


----------



## danielalovesbag

anyone have a code for march 2018?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I'm looking for a current code as well.





sara said:


> Would appreciate one as well!





danielalovesbag said:


> anyone have a code for march 2018?


you have to subscribe to their email to get a promotional discount code sent to you directly, or shop during major holidays when they have % off the store. they are not a "code" website. even if they have a code it is usually only good for 24 hours. they sometimes send codes to regular customers but it is linked to our personal account (for doing surveys and etc.). sign up for emails! hope that helps.


----------



## TimothyMaxy

Umm I think the discount or coupon code, has to be waited for holidays or the jeweler wants to big sales and something. Here's one I know, taking customer survey and you will got a coupon code after you finish it  https://goo.gl/forms/a6nGYYvBnYPCzBz53


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Extra 10% off discounted items: SPRING10


----------



## Missbing

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Extra 10% off discounted items: SPRING10


Ends 11:59 PST.


----------



## lee_dya

Anyone have fashionphile coupon code that you can share?


----------



## rosewang924

Hello, does anyone know if fashionphile will have a labor day sale?  Or have coupon code willing to share?  Thank you!!


----------



## Frivole88

i'm waiting for their coupon / sale too 



rosewang924 said:


> Hello, does anyone know if fashionphile will have a labor day sale?  Or have coupon code willing to share?  Thank you!!


----------



## GiaDiamond

Hi does anyone if Fashionphile does a Black Friday coupon code? Thank you!


----------



## floridagal23

Same, looking for a Black Friday sale/code thanks!


----------



## Apricots

GiaDiamond said:


> Hi does anyone if Fashionphile does a Black Friday coupon code? Thank you!





floridagal23 said:


> Same, looking for a Black Friday sale/code thanks!



Fashionphile: take 10% off already discounted items with code BF10


----------



## floridagal23

Apricots said:


> Fashionphile: take 10% off already discounted items with code BF10



Did you get an email about this? I tried it and it says the code expired. Thanks!


----------



## TrixyG

floridagal23 said:


> Did you get an email about this? I tried it and it says the code expired. Thanks!


Try 10BF.


----------



## Apricots

TrixyG said:


> Try 10BF.


Ahh, I'm slightly dyslexic sorry!


----------



## TrixyG

BOXING10

10% off select brands


----------



## TrixyG

BOXING10

10% off select brands


----------



## azalea578

Does anyone have the current *Fashionphile* discount code? Thanks!!!


----------



## Queensmama

Bump


----------



## LVloverPNW

Bump


----------



## zinacef

10% off code LUNAR for all discounted items!


----------



## JKra

Does anyone have current Fashionphile coupon code? Thank you!


----------



## rukia0814

SPRING 10% off on discounted items. Tried it last friday.


----------



## Kitty157

Does anyone have a fashionphile coupon?


----------



## legaldiva

Do they typically send them to ppl who have previously purchased?  Im' looking for one, too please


----------



## tatertot

legaldiva said:


> Do they typically send them to ppl who have previously purchased?  Im' looking for one, too please



It seems to vary. I've never gotten one that is "user-specific", just an overall code for 10% off anything that seems to be mass released to everyone on their mailing list. They tend to send them out on holidays. If I receive one I'll let you know


----------



## dds262

tatertot said:


> It seems to vary. I've never gotten one that is "user-specific", just an overall code for 10% off anything that seems to be mass released to everyone on their mailing list. They tend to send them out on holidays. If I receive one I'll let you know


None in my in-box for Memorial day here in the US


----------



## legaldiva

I saw one pop up on their site today for $100 off $1,000.  Use SUMMER19
Not sure how long it lasts & I don't see it there now


----------



## Designer_Dreams

legaldiva said:


> I saw one pop up on their site today for $100 off $1,000.  Use SUMMER19
> Not sure how long it lasts & I don't see it there now


I believe it ended noon PST today.... I want another 10% off code! Ahh


----------



## Missbing

Designer_Dreams said:


> I believe it ended noon PST today.... I want another 10% off code! Ahh


I just purchased from them yesterday .


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Missbing said:


> I just purchased from them yesterday .


I saw a post on IG last night... it was only active for 12 or 24 hrs, can't recall.... super short time though... glad you were able to snag something great before it ended


----------



## SassieMe

Designer_Dreams said:


> I saw a post on IG last night... it was only active for 12 or 24 hrs, can't recall.... super short time though... glad you were able to snag something great before it ended


I used the $100 code to purchase a $$$$ bag and then was charged SALES TAX  - for the first time ever - that wiped out the savings.  WHEN did FF start charging SALES TAX?  Is that because of the new Neiman's affiliation?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

SassieMe said:


> I used the $100 code to purchase a $$$$ bag and then was charged SALES TAX  - for the first time ever - that wiped out the savings.  WHEN did FF start charging SALES TAX?  Is that because of the new Neiman's affiliation?


Depends on your state... I believe more than half collect tax now. Last I checked, FL is still good, but it’s bc of a SCOTUS decision ruled in 2018 - S Dakota v Wayfair


----------



## AEGIS

any new codes?


----------



## alliesporer

Current promo code is *newsletter5 *according to retailmenot


----------



## lelgin

Hmmm  tried it and it didn't work.


----------



## alliesporer

Try this "*BF10*"


----------



## paula3boys

alliesporer said:


> Try this "*BF10*"


Didn't work


----------



## subjecould1949

I think one can search at Google and try to see websites for latest and updated promo codes, is this right?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

subjecould1949 said:


> I think one can search at Google and try to see websites for latest and updated promo codes, is this right?


you can try, but rarely they work.... when FP does promo codes it's for a very short amount of time before they expire... so most (if not all) of the ones you'll find on a google search are expired.


----------



## marbella8

Designer_Dreams said:


> you can try, but rarely they work.... when FP does promo codes it's for a very short amount of time before they expire... so most (if not all) of the ones you'll find on a google search are expired.



Do they email them to subscribers? Thanks.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

marbella8 said:


> Do they email them to subscribers? Thanks.


I think so. I only started using FP since Jan of this year & also when I made my first purchase.. The first code they emailed me, it was an additional 10% off already marked down items. The second time they had a code, it was a flash sale for a couple hours, which I saw on a IG post - that was $100 off a certain dollar amount.


----------



## marbella8

Designer_Dreams said:


> I think so. I only started using FP since Jan of this year & also when I made my first purchase.. The first code they emailed me, it was an additional 10% off already marked down items. The second time they had a code, it was a flash sale for a couple hours, which I saw on a IG post - that was $100 off a certain dollar amount.



Thanks for letting me know. I purchased from them a couple years ago and there wasn’t an additional off, so it must be a new thing. They had a flash sale near the holidays, but I never thought to follow them on IG, I appreciate that. I’ll go do it now. If you ever see one and want to message me, please feel free. I’ve had my eye on some things but want more off, lol. Thanks again!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

marbella8 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I purchased from them a couple years ago and there wasn’t an additional off, so it must be a new thing. They had a flash sale near the holidays, but I never thought to follow them on IG, I appreciate that. I’ll go do it now. If you ever see one and want to message me, please feel free. I’ve had my eye on some things but want more off, lol. Thanks again!


The codes are pretty rare, but I would assume to look out for some near Thanksgiving/black Friday!


----------



## lv_katie

Fashionphile is having a countdown for a sale that is 24 hours on monday


----------



## happyhauls

lv_katie said:


> Fashionphile is having a countdown for a sale that is 24 hours on monday


Any idea what to expect from this sale? Will only specific items be reduced? I‘m not familiar with this website, so apologies for my dumb questions.


----------



## lv_katie

happyhauls said:


> Any idea what to expect from this sale? Will only specific items be reduced? I‘m not familiar with this website, so apologies for my dumb questions.



I was hoping someone here might know too !  Hehe!  Last black Friday they had 10 percent off of items which was nice.


----------



## happyhauls

lv_katie said:


> I was hoping someone here might know too !  Hehe!  Last black Friday they had 10 percent off of items which was nice.


Thanks!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Code: Newsale for 10% off new arrivals, not marked down yet. Ends at 11:59PM - I’m assuming PST (Cali time). Already ordered a Chanel flap  happy hunting and holidays!


----------



## TrixyG

TUESDAYFLASH
For 10% off any already discounted item


----------



## lv_katie

Wednesday sale - 100 off items 1000 or more

Meh not as good as the monday or tuesday coupon.  Wondering if there will still be something tomorrow or if monday / tuesday were already the best


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

lv_katie said:


> Wednesday sale - 100 off items 1000 or more
> 
> Meh not as good as the monday or tuesday coupon.  Wondering if there will still be something tomorrow or if monday / tuesday were already the best



I saw on instagram that "the sales we had Monday, Tuesday and today were our early Black Friday sales. We will have one last sale on Cyber Monday." 

I wonder what it will be? Guess we will have to wait until Monday to find out what it is.


----------



## DesigningStyle

lcd_purse_girl said:


> I saw on instagram that "the sales we had Monday, Tuesday and today were our early Black Friday sales. We will have one last sale on Cyber Monday."
> 
> I wonder what it will be? Guess we will have to wait until Monday to find out what it is.


What a fail. They should be doing Black Friday.


----------



## k5ml3k

DesigningStyle said:


> What a fail. They should be doing Black Friday.



Yep!l, what a joke. Yoogis Closet, on the other hand, got it right. 15% off everything! Now that’s a real sale!


----------



## Megs

Surprised they didn't have a BF code as well!


----------



## My 3 Zees

Hi All - at the top of the page, it says that Fashionphile is having 30% off Last Call, but I didn't receive an email with a code, and I don't see anything on the website.  I was wondering if anyone knows the details.  Thank you!


----------



## lv_katie

I saw on someones youtube there will be a cyber monday sale 10 percent off items in giftable condition


----------



## Louisgyal37

TrixyG said:


> TUESDAYFLASH
> For 10% off any already discounted item


That one was the best one for me. Able to get a Locky BB mono/noir for 30% off


----------



## TrixyG

Louisgyal37 said:


> That one was the best one for me. Able to get a Locky BB mono/noir for 30% off


Me too...a wishlist bag brand new for 20% off retail.


----------



## Louisgyal37

TrixyG said:


> Me too...a wishlist bag brand new for 20% off retail.
> View attachment 4603811


Awesome deal...Congrats!!


----------



## daisychainz

I was watching an item for many days and it was $8500 - just a dream bag lol. Anyway, it's now in their giftable sale for $9500. Did they raise prices on items before this sale???? Did anyone else notice a new condition giftable bag get higher since they last checked?


----------



## piperdog

daisychainz said:


> I was watching an item for many days and it was $8500 - just a dream bag lol. Anyway, it's now in their giftable sale for $9500. Did they raise prices on items before this sale???? Did anyone else notice a new condition giftable bag get higher since they last checked?


I noticed the same thing on a bag I had been watching. Very disappointing to see the price magically rise right before the new "sale"


----------



## tatertot

Code *HOLIDAY10* is good through Midnight 12/19 for 10% off previously marked down items


----------



## Firstfullsteps

hello, are there any codes currently?


----------



## KindLuxury

Following


----------



## xbabii

Lunar New Year Sale
$100 off $1000 - REDENVELOPE100
$300 off $3000 - REDENVELOPE300
$500 off $5000 - REDENVELOPE500
Expires 1/25/2020


----------



## ChanelObessesion

Any fashionphile promo codes to apply today 2/29? Thanks


----------



## verela

Me too! I’d love a coupon if anyone comes across one!


----------



## Secret823




----------



## Secret823

Any one have a recent discount code for today. Feel free to DM me.


----------



## Rockerchic

I've been looking for one too!


----------



## Rockerchic

There are a few H items that I am very much interested. Are there periodic discount codes that hit the entire site? 

Also, I remember there used to be a place you could click to see when an item is scheduled for the first 10% off...I don't see that anymore. Am I missing something? thanks!


----------



## Iceskater88

Fashionphile discounts items every 30 days. Unfortunately I think they have done away with the ability to see when items are discounted. They only had 1 discount code on Black Friday last year.


----------



## smallfry

If you're logged in to your account, when looking at an item, there is a place to click towards the bottom of the listing that says "Get Discount Alert".


----------



## ce_1992

Iceskater88 said:


> Fashionphile discounts items every 30 days. Unfortunately I think they have done away with the ability to see when items are discounted. They only had 1 discount code on Black Friday last year.



FWIW, I’m sure if H Quota bags are included in the 30-day discount. I’ve been watching some Bs and Ks since April and the prices haven’t moved. I’ve seen Lindys and other bags get cut though!


----------



## acrowcounted

ce_1992 said:


> FWIW, I’m sure if H Quota bags are included in the 30-day discount. I’ve been watching some Bs and Ks since April and the prices haven’t moved. I’ve seen Lindys and other bags get cut though!


Sometimes they are. I think it depends on whether the bag was a buyout offer or on consignment (where the original seller would have more say in allowing a discount)


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Secret823 said:


> Any one have a recent discount code for today. Feel free to DM me.





Rockerchic said:


> I've been looking for one too!


I've been following FP for a couple yrs now.... I've come to find that they do discount codes a few times a yr. More often around the holiday time... I'd anticipate around Black Fri will prob be the next one! I always get an email when they're about to come out from FP... so, sign up to get the emails and you'll be the first to know


----------



## earthygirl

Rockerchic said:


> There are a few H items that I am very much interested. Are there periodic discount codes that hit the entire site?
> 
> Also, I remember there used to be a place you could click to see when an item is scheduled for the first 10% off...I don't see that anymore. Am I missing something? thanks!


They did away with the countdown of days until the item is marked down by 10%. I spoke to someone at fashionphil. It was strategic on their part because I know I would stalk the website and wait until the they marked the item down and then try to purchase..if someone didn’t beat me to it.


----------



## travelbliss

earthygirl said:


> They did away with the countdown of days until the item is marked down by 10%. I spoke to someone at fashionphil. It was strategic on their part because I know I would stalk the website and wait until the they marked the item down and then try to purchase..if someone didn’t beat me to it.



I miss that feature !!! Bring it back, FP !!!   I also wish they would give regular, consistent users/buyers a coupon or 2 to show appreciation...


----------



## Secret823

Designer_Dreams said:


> I've been following FP for a couple yrs now.... I've come to find that they do discount codes a few times a yr. More often around the holiday time... I'd anticipate around Black Fri will prob be the next one! I always get an email when they're about to come out from FP... so, sign up to get the emails and you'll be the first to know


Thank you for the tip


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I was please to see that Fashionphile has a Pre-Black Friday sale that begins today and ends at 11/25/2020 at 11:59 PM PT. I am wondering if they will offer something on Black Friday as well?


----------



## lv_katie

Secret823 said:


> Thank you for the tip


It's pinned to purseforum but fashionphile is having a sale

100 off 1000
200 off 2000
500 off 5000


----------



## giligy

If I follow an item, whenever it's marked down (usually only by 5%), they send me an email.


----------



## RT1

travelbliss said:


> I miss that feature !!! Bring it back, FP !!!   *I also wish they would give regular, consistent users/buyers a coupon or 2 to show appreciation...*



Yes, that would be a nice incentive for repeat customers.


----------



## giligy

Our prayers have been answered!!! "Extra 10% off Discounted Items with code DEC2020 | Offer ends 12/11/2020 at 11:59 PT"


----------



## cassisberry

Fashionphile has $60 off a $600+ purchase until Feb 4, 2021 with code BEMINE60


----------



## CrazyCool01

cassisberry said:


> BEMINE60


Any new coupons please


----------



## legaldiva

I'm looking for one, too!


----------



## christaangelie

Me tooo


----------



## Tifferst

Really hoping for a Memorial Day sale. Has anyone seen one before?


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any fashionphile coupons please


----------



## Coco1025

Any coupon codes?


----------



## topglamchic

Any coupon codes?


----------



## thundercloud

Extra 10% off sale items right now for only 24 hours. 
Code: ONSALE10


----------



## cathead87




----------



## Coach Superfan

They are currently having a sale with additional 15% off "clearance" items with code EXTRA15. It's everything under this section. Ends 10/29 11:59PM EST.


----------



## cassisberry

Fashionphile has $100 off a purchase of $1k or more until 11/13/21.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Does anyone have any Black Friday intel?


----------



## Zen101

DesigningStyle said:


> Does anyone have any Black Friday intel?


They posted on Instagram that their sale starts on Wednesday. I guess we don’t know yet if they’ll have a sale specifically on black Friday.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Able to purchase an item I had my eye on this morning but interesting that they left out the $200 code this year.


----------



## legaldiva

$100 off 1,000 is not even a deal.  Fashionphile drives me so crazy.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Any codes now for an item around $500?


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

legaldiva said:


> $100 off 1,000 is not even a deal.  Fashionphile drives me so crazy.



Is $200 off $2,000 off a deal? It covers the taxes so I’m wondering if I should pull the trigger.


----------



## Louisgyal37

monet_notthepainter said:


> Is $200 off $2,000 off a deal? It covers the taxes so I’m wondering if I should pull the trigger.


For me it’s worth it if the item is already discounted


----------



## Helen88@




----------



## Iana11

I was hoping for a Boxing Day Sale today and promos. Don’t see anything yet.


----------



## mangotwins

Anyone know of current/valid fashionphile promo code? Or when they will have promo code again?  Thank you!!


----------



## lovebags2021

mangotwins said:


> Anyone know of current/valid fashionphile promo code? Or when they will have promo code again?  Thank you!!


Looking for fashionphile sale myself


----------



## MiaKing

I'm on the hunt for any code as well... is there anything available?


----------



## marbella8

I’d love a code too.


----------



## bergafer3

Spring100 on 1000 or more and spring300 on $3000 or more.
It’s on select items  it should be all items


----------



## Louisgyal37

bergafer3 said:


> Spring100 on 1000 or more and spring300 on $3000 or more.
> It’s on select items  it should be all items


Doesn’t seem worth it unless you are getting a unicorn priced at just above $3000


----------



## k5ml3k

Louisgyal37 said:


> Doesn’t seem worth it unless you are getting a unicorn priced at just above $3000


Yeah and  having to go through the whole collection to see what’s listed is very tedious…but maybe that’s just a sign for me to not buy anything I don’t already/”need”   so unless you have a specific item in mind, I don’t think it’s worth it


----------



## gracie05

They are having a sitewide Black Friday sale from now through November 25th.

$100 Off $1,000+ With Code 100BF22
$300 Off $3,000+ With Code 300BF22
$500 Off $5,000+ With Code 500BF22


----------



## Pis

thanks for the information


----------

